# skimming textured ceiling



## aaronthetaper (Nov 24, 2011)

I am doing a condo reno and the ceiling is concrete. Its been painted and textured prob 40 yrs ago. Some of the paint is cracking. Guy wants the ceiling smooth but can't put drywall up. Can I skim mud over this and will it stay or will it peel off eventually? Thanks Aaron


----------



## aaronthetaper (Nov 24, 2011)

I know if it was drywall underneath it would stick its the concrete that is stumping me.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

aaronthetaper said:


> I am doing a condo reno and the ceiling is concrete. Its been painted and textured prob 40 yrs ago. Some of the paint is cracking. Guy wants the ceiling smooth but can't put drywall up. Can I skim mud over this and will it stay or will it peel off eventually? Thanks Aaron


First prime. Use the strongest hot mud you got for a base coat. Then any topping after that.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Scrape.
Prime
Scrape again. (If necessary)
Spot prime
Coat with sticky mud (I use glue, even with taping mud....but I prefer hot mud so I can coat it more than once in a day)
Coat with your preferred finish mud.
Sand.
Get paid.


----------



## aaronthetaper (Nov 24, 2011)

Scrape it to the concrete? I was gonna do a durabond\taping mud combo for the first coat. Do I prime it nice and trhick?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

aaronthetaper said:


> Scrape it to the concrete? I was gonna do a durabond\taping mud combo for the first coat. Do I prime it nice and trhick?


Don't scrape to the concrete scrape anything thats loose. Prime, Durabond 90. Trowel it flat as it sets. Then topping to smooth it.


----------



## aaronthetaper (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Man U saved me a big head ache


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mr. Brightstar is right, just scrape the loose stuff. After you prime, there might be some more stuff that lets go, you'll need to scrape that as well, then spot prime again.

You'll have better luck with an oil based primer/SEALER, and the sealer will keep moisture from getting to the existing paint. You want to isolate that stuff and lock it down. Then, the hot mud will dry nice and hard and nothing will come up. If you have the time, it's good to let the hot mud with glue dry thoroughly. Sometimes, when you work stuff over set mud that has kicked but not dried, the set mud can let go in spots.

Good luck, but most of all..........have fun!:laughing:


----------



## DrywallerDustin (Mar 1, 2013)

Is there a reason you can't put drywall up? I would try to sell them on furring with hat then sheetrock, Better product, IMO


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I would fibafuse it 
scrap
spary mud with glue
36'' roll of fibafuse
skim it 
light sand if needed
paint 
then get drunk:thumbup:


----------

